# Santa Barbara ride recommendations please



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey gang,

Heading up to SB this weekend and looking to get a road ride or two in. MTB trails are going to be muddy if not soaked, so it's all road for the weekend if there's no rain.

Staying in West Mesa area off of Cliff Drive and I'm looking for some recommendations for loops starting in that area. Would love a recommendation or two in the 15-20 mile range, and then a "must do" loop in the 30-50 mile range!

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!! :thumbsup: 

~ Fred

P.S. Suggestions for good LBS to base out of??


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=3417718 :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I live and ride there. Check out:

http://www.sbbike.org/region/rides/rides.html

The listed rides have maps of the links.

This good map has many of y regular routes:

http://www.trafficsolutions.info/bikemap-south.htm

My bike shops:

http://www.bicyclebobs-sb.com/ one in SB, one in Goleta.
http://www.crankysbikes.com/
http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/Fastrack/Welcome.html
http://www.velopro.com/

You'll love it here!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I would not go to Santa Barbara and not do Gibraltar Road. I love that road. That is your must do ride. Up Gibraltar, across the ridge to Painted Cave and San Marcos. Close the loop. That's about 35 miles, and it will kick your butt.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the links @ Special Eyes. Getting some maps now and will stop at those shops. See you play Tele, I play Strat 

@MO: I'm trying to map out the Gibraltar ride you're describing on Google Maps, but not quite sure about route. I'm mapping it from Cliff Drive where I'm staying. Do you suggest driving to a good starting point to get the loop in? Any details you can provide would be awesome!

thanks!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*requisite off-bike stops*

Santa Barbara Roasting Co.

Cranky's Bikes


Tacos


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You could ride from the Mesa across town to the climbing roads that get you to Gibraltar, where the REAL climbing begins. Or you can drive to the start of the hill. I don't know if you are a major hill climber, or if you want to enjoy SB! Plenty of great rides, even if you don't choose the toughest climb. Do a loop through Montecito along 192 to Toro Canyon and back along the frontage road to the beach area. Or ride through Hope Ranch, but you'll need a map to not get lost.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

there are also plenty of group rides if you feel up to it

echelon has a saturday 8:30 am in Goleta, pretty calm pace, 35 miles. regroups
they have a new sunday ride 8:30 starting at east beach- usually does the carp loop with some longer options- typically around 15 to 20 people.

if you are feeling ambitious, Sunday Worlds, usually leaves around 9:15 from east beach, 35 mile carp loop - very very fast. sometimes groups as large as 60-

and for shops-
Fastrack and Crankys are kinda a must see- I am not a fan of the others Special lists out. only place I take my bike is TrueFlight on Anacapa St.


----------

